# Mushroom season has started!!



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Up North in the Grayling/Gaylord area this weekend they got started after that rain. I got 537 in 2 days, my 2 buddies did about the same for them selves. Spotty yet, had to walk a lot more than I am used to for them. Shot of winter coming up is a bummer, wait and see.
GOOD LUCK OUT THERE!

_Found this one peeking out from under a rock!_


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Oldgrandman said:


> Up North in the Grayling/Gaylord area this weekend they got started after that rain. I got 537 in 2 days


 I have some catching up to do!!


----------

